# Aldi with kayak goodies



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Wandering past the local Aldi store and noted a couple of sale items [to 19/10]which may be of interest to yakkers.

Portable fish finder at $79, and 4MP Digital Camera with 4x zoom $99.

Prices you could drop in the drink and not feel as much pain as top line stuff


----------



## Jeffo (Sep 10, 2006)

out of curiosity Dodge, do you know what brand the fishfinder was ?

Cheers

Jeffo


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Jeffo said:


> out of curiosity Dodge, do you know what brand the fishfinder was ?
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Jeffo


A brand I had never heard of but will check when up there in a day or so and post answer here Jeffo


----------



## Jeffo (Sep 10, 2006)

thanks Dodge.


----------



## Jack (Aug 5, 2006)

Thanks for the heads up Dodge ! sounds like they could be worth a look.
But we really need to stop posting about shopping, with recent posts about Anaconda and now Aldi, my missus is starting to take notice!


----------



## Fishbone (Sep 22, 2006)

Nice one Dodge, thanks for the heads up. I just checked it out on the website and heres what i found

* Hand-held sonar depth finder for boat, shore, dock or bridge fishing
* Depth reading from 0.8m-24.4m
* Compact palm size design
* 1-touch control for easy use
* Reads through fibreglass hulls and ice
* Bottom contour displays presence of weed and grass
* Feature settings include: power save mode, backlight on and fish alarm
* Adjustable float mounted sonar with 6.1m of cable
* Easy to read LCD with backlight
* Waterproof to IPX4 standard

I was thinking about getting a fish finder but couldnt really afford so maybe this is the way to go for now... If it reads through fibreglass is would read through the plastic of my Hobie wouldnt it? What does everyone reckon? i would only be using for the lakes anyway so wouldnt need anything that reads deeper..

Cheers

Andy


----------



## Sunhobie (Jun 22, 2006)

I would buy a decent one or not bother! If you need to go cheap, you can pick up a known brand with warranty for a couple of hundred bucks. If you buy elcheapo, expect to keep buying.


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Fishbone said:


> I was thinking about getting a fish finder but couldnt really afford so maybe this is the way to go for now...


While Sunhobie makes a good point re current pricing of improved brands Andy, if your budget is tight I think at $79 you have little to lose by trying one out, also considering the 12 month warranty, and I seem to remember someone on the forum using one some months ago with success.

Such a cheap unit though is probably better dangling the transducer over the side in the water than through the hull


----------



## Sunhobie (Jun 22, 2006)

It reminds me of those smart cast things. What use really, is knowing the depth only, unless you're are stuck to fishing off the bank cause you haven't got a yak? You could drop a sinker on a string over the side if that's all you want to know. A sounder needs a decent sized screen for a start so that you can even see anything. It then needs to be moving to record anything other than depth. It cannot draw a picture of the bottom by merely looking over the side at rest. A stationary sounder draws a straight line.
What gives with the float? :?


----------



## Angles (Aug 30, 2005)

Isn't that the set up that Occy runs? He's pretty happy with his :wink: but I think he only wanted to know depth and a little structure
Were is Occy :?: the simpson or something :?:


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Angles said:


> Isn't that the set up that Occy runs? He's pretty happy with his :wink: but I think he only wanted to know depth and a little structure


Yes thats who :wink:


----------



## Fishbone (Sep 22, 2006)

Yeah...good points guys. I guess the saying holds true that you get what you pay for. Think i might just save up for a bit and hunt around on ebay for a half decent one. Time for some research 

Cheers

Andy


----------



## Fishbone (Sep 22, 2006)

Hey Occy,

No water? AHHH you must be going crazy! 12 months on the same batteries, thats really good. I think ill still wait until i can get a better permanent setup though.

Cheers

Andy


----------

